# Problem with "ESC" in FreeBSD12 / visual



## freeBSDNew (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello,

I just installed FreeBSD-12-Current as guest of VirtualBox6 on my MacBook Pro 15° 2018 with TouchBar under macOS Mojave 10.14.6 an then installed "SUDO" on the virtual machine via Ports. Keyboard is set to German.

When I try to configure sudo via visual, I cannot leave insert-mode with ESC. Als I get is " ^[ " for every click on ESC. This is always the same, either if I try this direct via the emulated screen of VirtualBox or via macOS-Terminal > ssh. I also have the same problem with vi in the virtualised FreeBSD.

If I start vim on my host (macOS) in terminal, everything works just as expected.


What could be the problem / resolution? Can you help me?
Kind regards.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2020)

freeBSDNew said:


> I just installed FreeBSD-12-Current


Since FreeBSD 12.0 was released 12-CURRENT doesn't exist any more.

You either have FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE (not supported any more), 12.1-RELEASE, 12-STABLE or 13-CURRENT (not supported at all).


----------



## freeBSDNew (Mar 11, 2020)

Sorry,

you are right, it's 12.0-Release r341666 GENERIC.

My question stays the same.


----------

